# Is PlayboyTV worth the extra $15.99 per month?



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

I need something to take my mind off missing 24 last night...


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

I don't think so, but then I have 24 on both my DVRs...


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

Anyone else have any opinions about PBTV?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I've always enjoyed it. "worth" is a subjective term....if you have to ask, it probably isnt "worth" it for you...you can always buy one of the blocks and see if you like it...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Well...

I know someone, who subscribes for about a month every 4 months or so.

Setups up the DVR to record about 50-60 hours worth of programming, before the repeats really kick in.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

totalconfusion said:


> It's worth the five bucks I pay for it on E.* I don't know if I personally would pay 15.99 because of the lack of new original programming. If you are new to the channel, they would be new to you.


For everyone else PBTV on E* is $8.99 according to their website....


----------



## corsig (May 16, 2006)

After 5 minutes of watching it you wish you didn't waste your time unless you really really want to see semi naked hot girls :^)

I had it for a while and I ended up never watching it.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

CCarncross said:


> I've always enjoyed it. "worth" is a subjective term....if you have to ask, it probably isnt "worth" it for you...you can always buy one of the blocks and see if you like it...


I'd buy it for $15.99 for a month to see how it is before I'd spend $8.99 for four hours...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

corsig said:


> After 5 minutes of watching it you wish you didn't waste your time unless you really really want to see semi naked hot girls :^)
> 
> I had it for a while and I ended up never watching it.


When was that? (about 3+ years ago)

After 10pm (CST) it goes pretty much XXX 
(we are not talking about "hotel" soft here, we talking pretty much the same content you would get on the DVD version)


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Hmmmmmm Earl so I guess we know who that "friend" you where talking about earlier is. :lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

oops... that obvious ah?


----------



## wisdom (Nov 13, 2005)

3 minutes worth a day, 6 days a week (1 day off for the sabbath  ) = $15.99 for 72 minutes of porn. And your Grandma is over at the house watching television and the cat steps on the remote and you have to lie and say that the Cartoon Network has really been going downhill lately. Then god forbid you need to cancel, you have a 50/50 chance of getting a female CSR who has the incredible ability to send you the dirty look over the phoneline and make you feel like you sent feminism back 30 years.  A little too much trouble for me, besides that's what the internet is for, right?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Bottom line...

You are going to have to decide for your self.

The minimum is 1 month (that have that penalty if you cancel before 30 days)

If you have a DVR... you can easily get $15.99 worth
If you don't.... probably not worth it so much.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

wisdom said:


> 3 minutes worth a day, 6 days a week (1 day off for the sabbath  ) = $15.99 for 72 minutes of porn. And your Grandma is over at the house watching television and the cat steps on the remote and you have to lie and say that the Cartoon Network has really been going downhill lately. Then god forbid you need to cancel, you have a 50/50 chance of getting a female CSR who has the incredible ability to send you the dirty look over the phoneline and make you feel like you sent feminism back 30 years.  A little too much trouble for me, besides that's what the internet is for, right?


Dont need no stinkin CSR :lol:

Thats why they have the ability to change your account online.


----------



## wisdom (Nov 13, 2005)

Clint Lamor said:


> Dont need no stinkin CSR :lol:
> 
> Thats why they have the ability to change your account online.


Oops, heh heh he, I have Dish.

DirecTV..."we're pervert friendly" tm.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

wisdom said:


> Oops, heh heh he, I have Dish.
> 
> DirecTV..."we're pervert friendly" tm.


Yup just ask Earl. :lol:


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Well...
> 
> I know someone, who subscribes for about a month every 4 months or so.
> 
> Setups up the DVR to record about 50-60 hours worth of programming, before the repeats really kick in.


I gotta ask :lol: ...............................

Is this accomplished with a D*TiVo or D* R15? 

Ya thought i was gonna ask if this "someone" was you, didn't ya.  (fooled ya. :grin: )


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

Hmm...maybe I'll try it for a month and see if it's any good. On a related note, new channel 593 graphics...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Donnie Byrd said:


> I gotta ask :lol: ...............................
> 
> Is this accomplished with a D*TiVo or D* R15?
> 
> Ya thought i was gonna ask if this "someone" was you, didn't ya.  (fooled ya. :grin: )


Haven't done it yet with the R15


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

The director's cut movies are worthwhile.

They are at 8pm PDT and show many things...

I still subscribe but only watch it occationally.

If money is an issue, like others have suggested, record a few movies, drop the channel for awhile and add it back 6 months later.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

matty8199 said:


> On a related note, new channel 593 graphics...


What's that?


----------



## Sexxxychibabe (May 20, 2006)

I know im late to this discussion, but i love PBTV...$15.99 is worth it for me. I record the movies at 2am (repeat of the 10pm movie) and the 6am (CT) movie. I love the Sexy Girls Next Door series and the Adult Stars Close Up series is cool too ....I wish they would have monthly rates for 596 and so on


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

totalconfusion said:


> I get it in the 2 movie package value pak. I sub to HBO which they charge 14.99 for. If you choose 2 movie packs (which Playboy is a choice) they charge 20 bucks. I pay 5.01 more than I would if was just getting HBO. They have this discount on Playboy or you can add it for 7 bucks if you have the AEP package. If you don't have one of these packages, you have to pay 14.99 a month. I guess the 8.99 price you found on the website is for the 4 hr ppv blocks.


I wonder why Comcast in my area charges $16.99 for 3 channels of HBO and I get 6 HBO channels from E for $14.95?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

All in the negotiations for the contracts.


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

Paul Secic said:


> I wonder why Comcast in my area charges $16.99 for 3 channels of HBO and I get 6 HBO channels from E for $14.95?


Many cable companies offer 5 or 6 Cinemax channels but D* only offers 3. Like the previous poster said, it's all contracts.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Paul Secic said:


> I wonder why Comcast in my area charges $16.99 for 3 channels of HBO and I get 6 HBO channels from E for $14.95?


Same reason why Time Warner in my area charges $11.95 for 10 channels of HBO and Dish charges $14.99 for the same but lack of HBO Zone and HBO On Demand. Contracts! Although it does help that TW is both the provider and distributor.

Regarding Cinemax, the full package consists of 8 channels, not including west cost feeds, I'm not even sure all the Max diginets even have west feeds.


----------



## Sexxxychibabe (May 20, 2006)

In a perfect world all the networks would have the same contracts.....but hey thats just me


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

matty8199 said:


> Anyone else have any opinions about PBTV?


Before my little rugrat was born my wife and i had pbtv it was great,good shows that we both liked to watch on our days (er nights) off from work:new_popco .
but alas there is a 6 year old rugrat running around no more pbtv :crying:


----------

